# Ipconfig problem...too many Tunnel adapters



## biostudent

Here's the situation: 
I needed to access my wireless connection's Description and Physical Address, but ipconfig gave me some really strange output. I can't find my Wireless connection anywhere, which is strange because I use it at home all the time. I don't know very much about computers, but I know this isn't right. The screen just displayed 58 (yes, 58) Tunnel Adapters that look like this:

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* (number) 
Media State.................:Media Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS suffix:
Description...................: 6T04 Adapter
Physical Address............: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled................:No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes

or like this: 

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* (number) 
Media State..........................:Media Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS suffix.:

I don't even know what Tunnel Adapters are. Why so many of 'em? And MOST importantly, why can't I find my ethernet or wireless connections on ipconfig or ipconfig /all, even when wireless is turned on? Can anyone help me? Just in case, my operating system is Windows Vista. Please help :sigh:


----------



## johnwill

Well, it would have helped if you posted the entire IPCONFIG /ALL.

Let's start with some basic configuration changes, maybe we can get rid of all of them, since you almost surely aren't using IPv6 yet.



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.










After that, please do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cabedelo

The easeast way is stop screen scrolling by typing an old DOS command.
Type ipconfig /all |more (|is the uppercase of the the key below ESC)


----------



## 2xg

This is an old Thread, therefore shall be Closed.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

